# Best new compound bow under $300?



## SPrada (Oct 27, 2017)

I know I'm probably asking a bit much here, but I want to get into bow hunting and can't really afford a 1k rig. My budget will probably be around three bills for the bow. I looked at a PSE deer hunter that I kinda liked? Any suggestions?


----------

